

BBC inside GCHQ: Cracking the Code [2010] [audio] - alextgordon
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00rmssw

======
alextgordon
I've listened to this several times over the years. It shows more of the human
side of GCHQ, since the BBC could never broadcast operational specifics.

My favourite bits are: 17 minutes in, an interview with an active GCHQ
cryptanalyst. She's actually remarkably forthcoming.

And ~20 minutes in, a tour of the massive warehouse of computers under GCHQ,
which they promise us is definitely _not_ being used to scoop up all our
communications. Sure guys. Whatever you say.

Of course, it's all propaganda of the purest form, so take it with a fist full
of salt.

